# A Halloween Nativity Set!



## XxTIMOxX

Just an update! If you're interested in this, we have less then 2 weeks to get enough pledges to make it a reality. If you like the idea, feel free to come check us out on Kickstarter, pledge, and share it with your friends!

Thanks!
Tim


----------



## XxTIMOxX

Hey Everyone!

I have been talking with a bunch of you over the past several weeks, not to mention friends in forums and other fun places online. And we've come to the conclusion that we need, and would LOVE, to offer more bang for your buck!

I spent the last day or two talking with our supplier, and bless their hearts, they've been able to do something wonderful for us which will allow us to offer more items on lower pledge levels! So we've decided that we're going to cancel this current project, and move it on over to our new project page, which will allow us more time and better offers to get more people on board.

We would love if all of our current friends and backers would join us, and move your pledges on over to our new project page which you can find here:

CLICK HERE FOR THE NEW PROJECT PAGE!

Thank you again for all your support!

Tim


----------

